# Can I transfer Windsor parts to Motobecane le Champion frame?



## jjton (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,
I was searching at 3 bikes Mercier Corvus AL, Windsor Knight and Motobecane sprint from BD, which all under 1k, then I finally went for 2008 Windsor Knight. The bike is ok, but it just little too heavy (around 22 lb) with paddle. I am kind of disappointed at it. My wife threw away the original package box, so I don’t think I am able to return it even though it still within 30 days of purchase. 
Does anyone know what the frame weight of Widsor Knight is? I am thinking about replacing it with a lighter frame, and considering Motobecane Le Champion. Can anyone have the knowledge/experience to see if I can transfer all the parts over? Will the bottom bracket fit? Any parts might not fit? Thanks.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

You can transfer them fine. If you really want to get lighter, get a lighter set of wheels. The ones that come with that are very heavy.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Read my LSL to S-works page on transfering.
my 56 LSL frame was 1840 grams


----------



## jjton (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info, what kind of tools do I need to do the transfer? What should I pay attention when choosing new frame? tks.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

jjton said:


> Thanks for the info, what kind of tools do I need to do the transfer?


Buy this first, and the rest will be easy...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

covenant said:


> Buy this first, and the rest will be easy...


Yep, I can build bikes now easliy after owning this book.


----------

